# Anyone have a Rock Island VR80 Shotgun?



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking for some input. Seriously considering one for HD and might even double it to Turkey hunting duty since it comes with different chokes. 

I was thinking about the Panzer AR12, it’s a lot less expensive and I already have a turkey gun. Meh. N+1 rule. 

Something about having 20 rounds of 12ga with PDX1 Defender slug/shot ammo to send down the hall without worrying of going through 4 walls...

Yes, I’ve watched a couple YouTube vids. 

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I’d buy one!
Got 4 AR’s in as many calibers, that thing is damn cool. 

I love in the vid when he’s screaming and from the hip! 
$700 ain’t bad


----------

